# NUMBERS? E-Collar stimulation level



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Those who use e collars, have noticed, the dog will need different levels of stimulation depending on what drive intensity the dog is experiencing.
Add to this differences between manufacturers, and what is a level 1 on a Sportdog 400 is only equivalent to 1/2 level on the Sportdog 1825 and TT Sport Combo.

Choosing the level of stimulation took considerable brain time for me and so I covered up the stimulation number dial with masking tape. I set the dial on a number I know the dog will just feel during an average outing (if it ignores the stim, it means I have to train more with less distractions).

Doing this let me focus on the dog, instead on what level the dog should be tickled at.
As a bonus, I noticed, I had to press the stim buttons less times.

I still don't like the beep feature, but find myself using it more and more. 
IMO, the beep, in the dog's mind competes with all things beeping like cell phone, door alarm beeping, even car door beeps...etc.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

DataMan who can 

Thank Lord you did not wear and sport and post your custom pink gloves on this one ;D :-*

LOL

PS I have 4 of these on the Custom Logger for private yelps and testing'

Each log post 

all Pinkies


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

I found my self using the lowest or second lowest setting on the sport dog G3 -- I also trained the beep for "come"


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

duct tape can also be used to improve fuel economy


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a Tritronics G3 Upland Special...99% of the time I use level 1. Level 1 has three sub-levels to it though...low/med/high. Usually medium is all I need. High if she being stubborn. I have used 2 on rare occasion when she has been extraordinarily stubborn. I also should add that I like to use the momentary/nick buttons, but I will pulse them in lieu of continuous. The longer it takes her to respond, the faster i pulse the buttons up to the point it is essentially continuous in nature

In terms of intensity in the palm of my hand - these are the usual responses I get from people who I let try the collar...

1 low - no one ever feels
1 med - yeah I kinda feel that
1 high - ok i feel that, but it isn't bad.


----------

